# Murray parts breakdown



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I need a little help guys. My brother has a Murray riding mower (model # 46107X92A) and he needs some parts break downs on it. Specifically, he needs a picture showing the routing of the drive belt, a view showing the clutch/brake linkage to the transmission, and a break down of the transmission itself. I would get all this info for him, but I no longer have access to a PartSmart or any online parts diagrams (it also seems that Briggs has pulled alot of the old Murray owner's manuals from their website). I would really appreciate any help you guys can give me.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

M&D Mower's link to EPART still has Murray on it's OEM list. I put the model number you gave into it and it has what your looking for in the Illustrated Parts List.

http://m-and-d.com/parts.html?id=rcLqpm3W

Rick


----------

